# الكود المصرى لاعمال الطرق



## مصطفى غباره (28 يوليو 2008)

اريد نسخه من الكود المصرى لاعمال الطرق


----------



## محمود طالب (4 أغسطس 2008)

يا ريت اعرف هوا فين


----------



## سامح سمير عبد الظاهر (4 أغسطس 2008)

تلاقى نسخة لأى مواصفات تخص الطرق فى مصر فى مركز تدريب الهيئة العامة للطرق والكبارى فى العباسية قبل نادى مدينة نصر


----------



## مصطفى الجمل (7 أغسطس 2008)

من عنده برنامج لحساب مناسيب للسوبر من حيث قيمة السوبر وطول منطقة التغير فى المدخل و المخرج 
ارجو الافادة


----------



## m_fathi (11 مارس 2009)

الهيئة العامة للطرق تسلم مهندسوها كتب عن كل ما يمكن ان تحتاجوه عن الطرق


----------



## Ashraf M (12 مارس 2009)

الاخ المهندس مصطفى 

يمكنك شراء النسخه الكامله من مركز بحوث الاسكان و البناء - التابع لوزارة الاسكان - مركز بيع المواصفات (ويعمل من الثامنه صباحا حتى الثانيه عشره ظهرا ) - و هو فى الدقى - شارع التحرير - بعد مقار - فى اتجاه التحرير 

وهو عدد من الاجزاء (10 اجزاء - او ربما اضافوا اجزاء اخرى ) - و اخر مره اشتريته كان تمنه تقريبا (للاجزاء كلها) حوالى 120 جنيه مصرى.

ارجوا ان اكون رديت على تساؤلاتك.


----------



## علي محمد الهراامه (12 مارس 2009)

شكرا لك وجزاك الله خيرا يا بشمهندس اشرف


----------



## Ashraf M (18 مارس 2009)

ملحوظه - اين صاحب السؤال الاصلى - هل تلقى الاجابه ؟

الاحظ فى كثير من الاحيان ان هناك عضو - يسال عن شئ ما او موضوع ما - ويتطوع الزملاء مشكورين بالاجابه و اضافة المعلومات - دون ان نرى ان صاحب السؤال الاصلى قد تلقى الرد ؟ - هل الاسئله تكون فى بعض الاحيان غير جاده ؟ - احيانا لاافهم هذا 

ارجوا ممن يملك الاجابه ان يوضح لنا ذلك


----------



## Ash Kitchen (14 أبريل 2009)

حالياً لا يوجد بمركز بحوث البناء نسخ متوفرة من كود الطرق حيث أفادنى الموظف المسئول بتوفر النسخة خلال الشهور الثلاثة المقبلة ( كنت أسأل فى شهر مارس )أعتقد أن الزميل يقصد نسخة الكترونية pdf مثلاًوهو مطلب لى أيضاً !!ألا توجد نسخة pdf من كود الطرق؟؟


----------



## MOHAMED SALEMS (30 نوفمبر 2009)

اريد نسخه من الكود المصرى للطرق
شكررررررررررررررررررا


----------



## msgdodo (27 ديسمبر 2009)

أريد نسخة pdf إن امكن ذلك على العنوان البريدى [email protected]


----------



## محمد عبد المنعم شا (19 يناير 2010)

انا كمان عايز نسخه الي يلاقيها يا ريت يعلن عنها يا بشمهندسين


----------



## mohamed alhabib (19 مارس 2010)

الكود المصرى لإنشاء الطرق والمساحة


----------



## tetos (19 مارس 2010)

شكرااااااااااااا


----------



## MANOD (7 أبريل 2010)

السلام عليكم
بالله عليكم اللى يعرف موقع فيه كتب طرق بالعربى يقول لانى محتاجه


----------



## m_e (17 مايو 2010)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## حسام عبد الله (18 مايو 2010)

*شكرا لك وجزاك الله خيرا يا بشمهندس اشرف*​


----------



## ahmadeldessouky (28 مايو 2010)

شكرا


----------



## مصطفى حسن عزب (28 مايو 2010)

الزميل الفاضل / المهندس اشرف
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
اشكرك على الرد على رسالتى ولكن الذى ابحث عنه هو كتب الكترونية ممكن تحميلها على الاب توب


----------



## blbl2010 (16 سبتمبر 2010)

thanks alot:77:


----------



## محى مارد (26 سبتمبر 2010)

*الكود المصرى للطرق*

مشكورررررررر


----------



## محى مارد (26 سبتمبر 2010)

مشكوررررررر


----------



## ابوالزهراءالمصرى (17 أكتوبر 2010)

*[email protected]*

السلام عليكم ياريت نسخة مختصرة من جداول مواصفات الطرق (تربة -طبقة اساس-اسفلت)تدرج وكافة حدود الاختبارات على E.mail [email protected]
CBR,HARDNESS


----------



## mohie sad (18 أكتوبر 2010)

لا اله الا الله


----------



## إسلام محمد محمد مح (25 ديسمبر 2010)

أريد نسخة الكود المصري في الطرق جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## mohamedharmal (25 ديسمبر 2010)

شكرا


----------



## م/منه (9 فبراير 2011)

انا محتاج نسخه من الكود المصرى للطرق ضرورى


----------



## elsohagy2010 (30 نوفمبر 2011)

شكرا.................


----------

